# ivf quad's



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

congratuations to them both what wonderful news to read. i wish them all the very best.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-1239969/Our-10million-miracles-Nestling-crib-quads-born-Britain-sets-identical-twins.html

/links


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

Awwwww, what a great article (esp for the mail) and here's sending tons of congrats to the proud Mommy, Daddy and big bro.

Chux xx


----------



## sweetums (Jul 16, 2008)

Awww its so nice to read this story.  I live near them, and have heard about them since she was pregnant - they have been a bit of an urban legend!  A mum at twins club is friends with her sister, so have had fairly reliable updates, but thrilled to see they're doing so well, and hung on to 31.5 weeks   

Many congrats!!!!


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

What a wonderful story especially for the DM (agrre with your chux)


Huge congrats to the family really happy for them


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## TWEETY29 (Jan 23, 2008)

Oh congratulations to them all. thats amazing.

I heard about the lady as she went to the same clinic i attended.
They are great, my friend also had treatment there and found out she is expecting triplets.
Well done lwc xxxx


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Ahhh, they are gorgeous!! Well done to them all


----------



## Pigloo (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi

We have a little thread going over on the egg share board for lwc clinic darlington, this lady had her tx there.  They have a section of wall in the waiting room with all the babies that have been born as a result of tx at the clinic.  There are soo many twins, it was the first thing my DP and I noticed.  We are due to have tx their in Feb, i'm a bit nervous now lol.

Pigloo x


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

What a lovely story   
We just got our BFP after our 4th attempt at LWC in Darlington (1st was at Leeds GI)!  

Congrats to the Kellys

Tracy
x


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Wow, they are gorgeous! Congratulations to the parents if they are on here!


----------



## catmadblonde (Feb 2, 2005)

how fantastic, bet they never dreamt of this happening. congratulations!!!


----------

